# Where can I buy Revolution online?



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Grr... everybody has lice from a bag of Carefresh knock off that I got from Wal Mart... I froze it for 12 hours but apparently that wasn't long enough  Anyone know anywhere I can order some Revolution for kittens/puppies from, or anyone have some I could buy off them? Need enough for 6 rats. Thanks 

Poor Miles was drowning in the nasty buggers, I don't know how I didn't notice them sooner.. He wasn't showing any signs of having them until I was picking at his fur and noticed them all clumped around his roots.. I feel terrible and neglectful, but he seems to be feeling better after a bath and olive oil rub... he even seems to have forgiven me


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here you go, each tube should treat 2-3 rats...it will take a couple of weeks possibly so you might need to repeat the oil bath to drown the hatching adults.

You should freeze the bedding for 48 hours.

http://www.pets-megastore.com.au/product_info.php?cPath=165_160_178&products_id=384


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you! Shipping is only like 5 bucks to Canada, cool, I thought it would be more all the way from Australia. I'll order some as soon as I have money... In the meantime I'll oil bath anyone that needs it. They seem to be only really bugging Miles... the girls don't even look like they have any : Smooth coats, no bugs, no scabs, no itchiness... Is that normal? Even Leno doesn't seem to be too affected by them. He had a couple but nowhere near as infested as Miles was and the two are very rarely apart lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Jaguar said:


> Thank you! Shipping is only like 5 bucks to Canada, cool, I thought it would be more all the way from Australia. I'll order some as soon as I have money... In the meantime I'll oil bath anyone that needs it. They seem to be only really bugging Miles... the girls don't even look like they have any : Smooth coats, no bugs, no scabs, no itchiness... Is that normal? Even Leno doesn't seem to be too affected by them. He had a couple but nowhere near as infested as Miles was and the two are very rarely apart lol


Yep its normal for one rat to show more infestation then others, his immune system may be compromised etc.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> Jaguar said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! Shipping is only like 5 bucks to Canada, cool, I thought it would be more all the way from Australia. I'll order some as soon as I have money... In the meantime I'll oil bath anyone that needs it. They seem to be only really bugging Miles... the girls don't even look like they have any : Smooth coats, no bugs, no scabs, no itchiness... Is that normal? Even Leno doesn't seem to be too affected by them. He had a couple but nowhere near as infested as Miles was and the two are very rarely apart lol
> ...


yeah he's getting close to two years old now, has always been small and frail his whole life : yay pet stores. sweetest boy ever though. he looks a million times better tonight aside from all the oil on his fur... i didnt even see a single buggy on him tonight.. it was like they were all just dead and didn't wash off


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Just don't forget...freeze your bedding for 48 hours not 12 hours, from now on.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah, i had read dates all over the place, anywhere between 12 and 48 hours and really wasn't sure :-\ learned the hard way i suppose haha


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a question about the Revolution, as I am about to order some too. Thanks for the link, by the way. Should you just follow the directions on the box? Is treating them once sufficient or do you have to repeat? 

Thanks!


----------

